# New Easton Handlebars



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

I just noticed that Easton has changed their handlebar offerings. Here are links for two new bends, the SLX3 and Aero.

Finally, some decent illustrations, showing the intended mounting of the brake/shift levers!

http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/BARS/08/bar_road_ec90_slx3_'08.html

http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/BARS/08/bar_road_ec90_aero_'08.html


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

your links are not sowing up for me.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Me neither.


----------



## juicemansam (Nov 26, 2007)

EC90 Aero road bar

EC90 SLX3 road bar


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

They work just fine for me.

...and I think I finally found a replacement for my 2006 EC90 Equipe... Nice. But not the aero version. They look just awful, and have just enough finger grooves up top for the Simpsons.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Applesauce said:


> They work just fine for me.
> 
> ...and I think I finally found a replacement for my 2006 EC90 Equipe... Nice. But not the aero version. They look just awful, and have just enough finger grooves up top for the Simpsons.


Yup! I agree. Not only do they look awful, they also look uncomfortable to me. The flat part of the drops looks waay to long. I like to be able to move around when in the drops. Sometimes I move my hands way up to the bottom of the brake hoods. Another position I like quite a lot is riding with my hands on the bottom of the drops, grasping the part of the bar that's parallel to the road. These bars look like they wouldn't allow either of those. And finger grooves on the tops??? Gee! How have I lived without that for all these years?  The "regular" bars look nice, but my preference is for drops with flat spots rather than the full curves.

I use deep drop anatomic bars, but the "flats" (a) fit my hands and (b) allow for lots of movement.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Holy cow. I'm really glad i got an '07 EC 90... Those handgrips are over-designed.


----------

